# Madden Brushes



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I was just wondering what are the types of madden brushes that are out there and where do you buy them???? I am wanting to buy the madden brushes and give it a go. Please can anyone tell me the Who, what, where,when and whys of this brush.............. :wub:


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

I've purchased mine in toplinepet. I absolutely adore it!! It makes the grooming a lot easier. I've purchased the oblong, baby blue, small brush. 

You should try it!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, Topline Pet is where I got mine too. I got the Oblong in Pink and I love it. Topline is ver helpful in answering any questions you have about the different brushes. You cannot go wrong with a Madan Brush....to me its the best!!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I got mine from topline as well in the pink oblong as well  I havent used anything but a Madden and my CC buttercomb on Khloee, so I'm not sure how they compare to other brands...but I LOVE them! I emailed topline to ask about colors and suggestions for the madden brushes and she was super prompt and helpful


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have an oblong pink and a rectangle red(for the boys) I got mine from toplinepets also! The combs are great too!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Great Post Mine are Junk-See i learned something New Again**
*Thanks Moms-Nickee**


----------



## Pearls Mom (Jan 31, 2013)

I have the purple large Madden brush. I do wish I had gotten the small one :-( I still think it's a great brush tho. I also purchased from Topline..


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

What's the best one to get for really bad Matt's and sensitive skin???


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Here is my collection of must haves...







I use Kinky Curly Knot Today (target) with my pink Madan brush works great for matt removal! I like both the small oblong and the small oval brush. The mini face comb is a must in our house. Both my kidz are messy eaters. I keep a basket next to the sofa, an easy time to groom when all are relaxed and just chillin.


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

Another vote for toplinepets. I noticed when I switched to a Madden brush, it got tangles out way better than the other brushes I had.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Mine don't seem to last , i buy more dog brushes these days than hairbrushes.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Leanne said:


> Here is my collection of must haves...
> View attachment 116226
> 
> I use Kinky Curly Knot Today (target) with my pink Madan brush works great for matt removal! I like both the small oblong and the small oval brush. The mini face comb is a must in our house. Both my kidz are messy eaters. I keep a basket next to the sofa, an easy time to groom when all are relaxed and just chillin.


I like your collection of brushes. Do you think you could give me the descriptions of them (that way when I go look for it)


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I had junk till I went to a show few months back. The vendors at shows are awesome as you can compare. I know that's not option for everyone just mention incase. 

My brushes are CC, not madden, but I got the comb in the Madden booth. I bought the short greyhound stainless steel with handle comb approx $25. OMG, I love this comb so much. Use it daily. 
I have my CC small oval wood & brass bristle brush. I heard may not be good for super thick coats, but I love it, was approx $40. 
And my trusty CC wood handle slicker brush that's great for tangles or mats too. 
I kicked myself after I got these items for waiting 3 yrs. I really noticed diff in the coats.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

when looking at the Madden brushes, just remember different colors are for different brushes, some are softer than others and color makes a difference.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> I like your collection of brushes. Do you think you could give me the descriptions of them (that way when I go look for it)


The brushes are grouped by color according the firmness of the pad. I like the the medium soft (baby blue & pink) for Maya who has a medium to long combination silky cotton coat. She loves to be brushed and would sit on my lap all day to be brushed. Both these brushes work well on Szu who has a much shorter courser coat. Here is the info from http://www.toplinepet.com

It is important to maintain your brushes. The do need to be washed and cleaned as well. I recommend you get a quality brush cleanser/conditioner and the cleaning comb. They will last a long time if maintained, especially if you use any products in your fluffs hair. Hope this helps.


NOT SURE WHICH BRUSH TO GET?

If you're going to keep your pup in a short-med cut, get any of the SMALL Pin Brushes. They all have the same cushion, except the APPLE GREEN & LAVENDER which are a little softer than the rest, but it's very slight. So it's really a color preference. You can also go w/any of the OBLONG Pin Brushes. Keep in mind that these have the firmest cushion, so it would be best for pups that tolerate brushing. Both the Small & Oblong brushes are excellent for brushing out tangles.
If your short-med hair length pup is over 10#'s, I recommend getting the REGULAR sized Pin Brush. If they don't tangle & have silky hair, get the very soft (Green, Lavender & Orange) or medium soft (Blue, Baby Blue, Pink, Purple & Red). 
If they tangle, get the medium soft (Blue, Baby Blue, Pink, Purple & Red) or standard soft (Black). The difference from med to standard soft is very slight, can't really tell unless you were looking for it.

If you have a pup w/full length coat/hair, I recommend getting the Regular & Small or Oblong brushes. It's up to you, you can go w/1 brush according to size or type of hair. For example, if you have a 5# Yorkie in Show Coat & she doesn't tangle, go w/the Small brush (you might want to get a Reg size in the color Lavender to brush her body). If you have a 15# Shih Tzu in Show Coat, go w/the Regular brush (you might want to get an oblong brush to line brush & remove any shedding hair).


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

My CC small oval with brass bristles is static free. madden may be too, but I really like not having all the static.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for everyones help. My three have diffrent coats that for sure. My Boy has medium hair and my mom says he looks like willy Nielson........ with an angoria rabbit fur LOL!!! the Girls same medium long hair and all of them tangle!! There is going to be a show coming up in March and am hoping that some of the vendors will be there. I know there will be alot of breeders as well. But do not want to bug them with questions or get in their way............................ so I am thinking about making a list of items that I want. Please help me with what I should have on my list for grooming tools and supplies!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> My CC small oval with brass bristles is static free. madden may be too, but I really like not having all the static.


I have the CC brush that is static free & it has wooden bristles? Is yours brass?


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Can I buy these in a store or does it have to be online?


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Im getting mine online, for madden brushes its toplinepet.com


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have the oval brush that is black with red cushion. MiMi's breeder sent it with MiMi. I've had it for 3 1/2 years and it is still in good shape.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Kmarie said:


> Im getting mine online, for madden brushes its toplinepet.com


 
Thats Where i went great service and fast shipping. Love their products
Nickee*


----------



## MickysMommy (Feb 22, 2013)

i have a blue small(or medium, can't remember) oval brush, also got it from toplinepet.com and it's so much better than any brush i have used!


----------

